# How to use new classified ad system?



## itchyfeet (Jul 7, 2008)

Am I missing something with the new system?  With the old one, I could pull up all the "for rent" or "for sale" ads for a specific area (Hawaii, Mexico, etc.)  indexed by resort.  Is there a way to do this with the new system?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 7, 2008)

absolutely...there are links just about everywhere for that (including in large bold print at the top of the old page)

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace

for a more granular or specific search...clickt he "search classified ads" at the top left hand corner of that page...or use this link

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace/ClassifiedSearch.aspx


----------



## itchyfeet (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  I must be dense because I'm still not able to index by resort.  How do I do this?  Also how do I get to the "old" page?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 7, 2008)

ok perhaps I am not sure exactly what you are trying to do then.

please give me an example of the search you are trying to perform and Ill show you how to do it...maybe that will make it easier to explain? 

the "old" page is here:

http://www.tug1.org/tugads/adshome.php3


----------



## Dave M (Jul 7, 2008)

itchyfeet said:


> Am I missing something with the new system?  With the old one, I could pull up all the "for rent" or "for sale" ads for a specific area (Hawaii, Mexico, etc.)  indexed by resort.  Is there a way to do this with the new system?


By way of example, I went to Brian's first link and clicked on "Search Classifieds". Then I checked the "For Sale" box and selected "Hawaii" from the "Area" drop-down box. Then I clicked on "Search". 

The got me the list I wanted. Then I simply clicked on "Resort" (at the top of the resorts column) and - presto! - the list was alphabetized by resort. (I could click on any other column heading to sort the list by price, size, etc.)

Isn't that what you seek?


----------



## itchyfeet (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes Dave, that's what I was looking for.  Thanks to both of you for the help.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 7, 2008)

you can also skip a step in that by going to the timeshare marketplace home

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace

and clicking on the "hawaii" link in the for sale section.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree, Brian. The reason I showed those steps was to demonstrate that alomost any criteria could be used in the search form and the search results could then be tweaked, just as they could with your shortcut method.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 7, 2008)

ah sorry..wasnt tryin to say you were wrong or anything =)

I think i just misunderstood what kinda search she was trying to do!


----------

